# Jug fishing



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Just read through the Colorado fishing regulations and found out, lo and behold, it is legal to jugfish on selected waters in Colorado! I've never tried it but once upon a time I lived in Missouri and watched some ol' boys have a ball jug fishing. I grasp the basic concept, empty 1 gal jug, tie a line to the handle and put a baited hook on the other end. Anyone out there that could refine that a bit for me?

Steve


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

From what I gather that's about the gyst of it. Doesn't sound like much fun to me, though. There's no comparison between catching cats on jugs or on rod and reel.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> From what I gather that's about the gyst of it. Doesn't sound like much fun to me, though. There's no comparison between catching cats on jugs or on rod and reel.


While I agree it's great fun to catch big cats on a rod a reel, there's a great rush to catching them on jugs, too. When you grab hold of the jug, the only thing between you and the big cat is the line. No rod in the equation at all. It's you on one end and the fish on the other.

My dad and I have done a lot of jug fishing in Alabama. He's got some dense styrofoam floats rigged up with heavy twine, big hooks, and a sliding weight. The line can be unrolled to adjust a depth from just a few feet to several feet. They're also painted bright orange to make them easier to find at night. We use nightcrawlers, fiddle worms, cut shad, and whole bream (called sunnies in the upper midwest). Drop thirty or so in the water and watch them go.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

big fan of the glowstick in the jug. Great fun with the fellas on a pontoon and few cold ones


----------

